# Adam A3X or Genelec 8020A ?



## Nerolucido

Hi, fellow headfiers.
I'm willing to buy some nearfield active monitors to use on my desktop for low-level music listening, games, movies.
I've already ruled out passive speakers (reason: no reliable amp), Yamaha studio monitors (reason: too big for my desk) and anything isn't widely available in EU (no Emotivas). I've also budget restrictions and found out on the second-hand studio equipment market the Genelecs and the Adams for 400€ and 300€ respectively. Can anyone tell me if they can be, sonically, told apart from each other or are basically the same, i.e. fine studio monitors for mixing, critical listening,ecc.
I'm not looking for a particular sound signature, already have warm (Lcd-2s) and neutral (hd600) headphones, all I need are good all-rounders desktop speakers.
They are to be fed by my Schiit Bifrost. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zulkr9

Heres a review of the adams.


----------



## RonaldDumsfeld

I treated myself to a pair of A3X a couple years ago when the power capacitors on my M-Audio AV40 gave up the struggle.
   
  Didn't even consider the Genelecs at the time because they cost almost twice as much new (~£330pr vs ~£570).
   
  So I'm afraid I cannot help with your primary question - how they compare sonically. Sorry.
   
  What I can say is that I've been very happy with the ADAMs and would buy another pair, should the need arise, without hesitation.


----------



## Nerolucido

ronalddumsfeld said:


> I treated myself to a pair of A3X a couple years ago when the power capacitors on my M-Audio AV40 gave up the struggle.
> 
> Didn't even consider the Genelecs at the time because they cost almost twice as much new (~£330pr vs ~£570).
> 
> ...




Thank you for your input! I've decided on the Adams eventually. They're being advertised as "6 months old, mint" and at €300 pr. they're a steal aren't they.
As a long-time A3X user, I was wondering if you could give me some advice on the desktop stands that are meant to be used with them: do you have them? are they worth it? do they actually dampen vibrations? because these monitors are supposed to sit on the same desk alongside with a tube amp (Schiit Lyr)...


----------



## RonaldDumsfeld

I don't have the 'official' stands. I use an old pair of stands I already had which came with variable height poles. They are made by Gale. I cannot remember the model number.
   
  I'm under the impression that raising them above the desk surface level with my ears helps. I don't think I have a problem with vibration. Remember the driver is only 4" so there is obviously not much in the way of bowel shaking bass anyway. I find that an advantage btw. You can tell where the low bass is supposed to be be you don't feel it viscerally. Excellent for late night use. I did have an old pair of TDL RTL 3 floor standing hi-fi speakers which at first I kept connected for occasional 'full on' sessions but after a while a relegated them to the summer house and got a sub. Much more convienient and saved a bit of space. 
   
  You can buy a brand new pair for marginally over  E400. That way you would enjoy the benefit of the 5 year guarantee and not have to worry about used condition but I guess E100 is a decent saving.


----------



## deathzero34

I`m sorry to hijack the thread (kinda) but I was wondering how forgiving were the Adam A3x if you move around a room a bit. (since they are supposed to be nearfiled monitor.) how well do they fill a room?
  
  And did you find the bass of the a3x lacking. (IE: would you recommend what multiple ppl are doing and coupling the a3x with a sub?)
   
  I am looking toward the a3x but im still debating.


----------



## RonaldDumsfeld

I'd like to help mate but it's hard to give a definitive answer to those two questions. So much depends on personality and circumstances.
   
  When I had the M-Audio AV40 ( > 85Hz) turning on the big flooorstanders simultaneously had an immediate impact on the gravitas of the sound. I quite often used then both together. The ADAMs quote a lower figure (> 60Hz) and to my mind it makes all the difference. I stopped using the flooorstanders 90% of the time. That's why I relegated them to another room and bought a sub instead. I still don't use the sub all the time and rarely at night. That's an significant advantage. Being able to click a footswitch and eliminate 90% or the potential annoyance is great.
   
  You do need to bear in mind though that I'm using the ADAMs as multimedia speakers. I'm as likely to be watching a film on telly, chatting to my mates on Teamspeak or listening to the radio as banging out tunes. Not only that but I rarely listen at anything like the volume I might have preferred if I was 20 years younger and didn't have family or neighbours to consider. Basically when I'm on my own I listen to the ADAMs only. If there are more people around I turn on the sub and nudge the gain a bit. You would deffo need some augmentation if you were having a party. Prefer precision to power these days anyway so it's all good.
   
  I suspect if you measured the off axis response and compared it to dedicated hi-fi speakers the hi-fi speakers would win. Never found it an issue though. ymmv. As far as filling a room goes ...... not a problem spl wise. They go incredibly loud for such a small package. 4x25W RMS amps. They are designed to run hot for long periods as well.


----------



## deathzero34

thx for the great info Ronald.


----------

